# Chaos Daemon Princess Conversion?



## dahli.llama (Jun 1, 2009)

My wife is looking to start a Daemon army and is focusing mainly on Slaanesh with Daemonettes. I'd like to put create a Daemon Prince/Princess model, but the GW Prince isn't nearly Slaaneshi enough. She has no intention of playing in any GW tournaments with this, so I really don't care if it isn't a GW model, but I'd like something a bit more feminine to start with. The Forgeworld Keeper of Secrets is great, but a bit too expensive. Some of the Reaper stuff looks alright, but they would be too small for a Daemon Prince.

Any thoughts on where to start looking for something like this?


----------



## GreyWulfen (May 2, 2009)

This might be what you are looking for. They also have a treewoman that could be converted, if you are up to that much work.

(i have no relation nor have i bought from this company so i cant comment on its quality or anything else)

http://www.ultraforgeminiatures.com/pleasuredemon.html


----------



## dahli.llama (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I'll have to look into Ultraforge.


----------



## ChaoticXeno (Jun 17, 2009)

I am personally gonna use the Greater Daemon on Forge World. I want it to look unique though. Any ideas on how to make the model cooler? (I am gonna add wings and a whip for sure)


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

How about these?

Sophie from Reaper 72mm









Succubus Amberlash from WOW 8"










Sophie statue from Reaper 12"


----------



## dahli.llama (Jun 1, 2009)

That Sophie statue is pretty cool. Can you provide a link to that on Reaper's site? I wasn't having much luck finding the larger minis on their site.

Freebooter actually had some pretty neat ones too.

This one:








http://www.frpgames.com/new/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=36206

And this one:








http://www.frpgames.com/new/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=36209

The Succubus is my favorite so far.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

dahli.llama said:


> That Sophie statue is pretty cool. Can you provide a link to that on Reaper's site? I wasn't having much luck finding the larger minis on their site.
> 
> Freebooter actually had some pretty neat ones too.
> 
> ...


I have the top one and she is only a little bigger than standard minis.
Here is the link to the Sophie Statue.
http://www.reapermini.com/FigureFinder#detail/01599


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The Sophie statue is 120 bucks and is no longer being made.



> Released on: 05-14-09
> Historical inclusion. No longer available from us at all.


and none currently available on Ebay that I could locate.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

GreyWulfen said:


> This might be what you are looking for. They also have a treewoman that could be converted, if you are up to that much work.
> 
> (i have no relation nor have i bought from this company so i cant comment on its quality or anything else)
> 
> http://www.ultraforgeminiatures.com/pleasuredemon.html


I'll be getting one of those.

Got to do something about the face though... She looks asleep


----------

